

Facebook just changed the design of the graph search box - WilliamSt

A few weeks ago I made a feeback submission to facebook regarding the new graph search user experience design. I proposed to them that you should be able to click outside of the search bar in order to dismiss the search. A few minutes ago, this happened to my search box: http://imgur.com/In1ssFd (when you click outside of the dark blue the search results is dismissed) just wondering, is this happening to anyone else or have they perhaps put my account on some A/B-testing server?
======
rafaelalmeida
here happened the same. Now the box have the background in white.
<http://imgur.com/uy9h2ih>

